# Screens: Droid Charge Vs The Rezound



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

Is that how you're supposed to spell "Rezound", anyway.....

So I finally got a chance to check out the amazing screen of this new HTC phone with the greatest pixel density of any smartphone in the USA and of course I had to match it up against this mighty beast known as the Charge. 
The Rezound is super sharp and renders tiny text perfectly, videos look nice, the angles weren't as bad as I read in some reviews, but overall it was quite boring. I guess the SAMOLED+ has spoiled me.

Density schmensity, the damn thing looks washed out in comparison. All in all it sucks and I would be disappointed if I was stuck with it. The Charge's screen is much more enjoyable to look at, and when it comes down to detail my eyes would start to hurt having to look at any tiny text that the Rezound could render, so it's kinda pointless.

Fear not fellow Charge enthusiasts, we still possess the greatest screen VZW has to offer. 
On a side note, data was about even. With multiple tests my Charge had consistently faster pings and the down/up speeds varied back and forth between tests. Sometimes the Rezound won and sometimes the Charge won.
And on another side note, the RAZR's screen was too dark, making even the Stratosphere seem more enjoyable.

Next test will be the Galaxy Nexus...and which phone wins that will be the phone I go home with. 
(Actually I'll go home with both but only one will be on my account)

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree that the Rezound has very nice small text, and it easily readable. The viewing angles are also good for an LCD.
That said, its an LCD. Backlight bleed is ever-obnoxious. I could tell even in the brightly light display area in the Verizon store. You are peering at a backlight through a filter, and I really can't stand it. Keep in mind that this is coming from a guy who still uses a CRT monitor from 2004 (still bitchin') My white-hot hatred of LCD panels is going to skew my opinion.
The Droid Razr pentile matrix drives me nuts almost as bad as LCDs though. Once you notice the pentile, you can't turn the other cheek. Even if I try to ignore it, my brain automatically seeks out the faults of the pentile. After spending quite some time staring at it, I decided the Charge is still king. The Galaxy S II is cool if you hold it further away from you, the icons look huge!

I will eagerly await SAMOLED+ HD. The Galaxy S III is supposed to the be first device with this.
I'm sure the Galaxy Nexus will look good, but I'm sure my pentile anal-retentiveness will kick in to the point where I'd prefer the good-old Charge. I will surely give the Nexus a good stare-down to see the proof in the pudding though.


----------

